# Looking to jam in Oshawa?



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey guys, myself and a buddy (drummer Steve) try to jam on the weekends at his place in Oshawa, we have a bass player that comes sometimes, and Steve's wife sings with us sometimes, we are looking for someone else to jam with us? We play anything and everything from old country( Dave Dudley) to jimmy,Neil,Stones,skynard,or anything else! We have a pa and jam space, We are very basic players never played out, if anyone is intrested let me know, or if anyone feels compassionate enuf to show us something we would be grateful aswell 
Thanks Grant


----------

